# Slow burn speeds of cdr



## jimmyjames

Hi if anyone can help i would be really grateful

I recently purchased a Philips 52x32x52 Internal CD-R/RW. I also bought some 52x cdr however when i opened nero 6.0 and attempted to burn the cd the highest speed that the disk could be read was 32X. Then when burning at this speed the buffer was dropping down to zero almost every 30secs or so. I had the underbuffer protection turned on so the cd still burnt but it took nearly 8 minutes to burn a 700mb cd. My old one that bust could only write at 8X times only took 10 minutes. I also closed all running applications to increase the amount of free memory and that didn't make any differnce. I'm running it on a 1.4ghz athlon with 256mb ram, 64mb video card, with a 20gb hard drive with 4gb of space free on it. The ide cable must be about 5 years old now but i don't think that makes anu difference. I also tried another brand of cd and that could only be read at 32x as well. Any suggestions why this is happening thanks alot.


----------



## ZER0X

What data did u try to burn onto the cd?!?!?


----------



## jimmyjames

It was two 350mb video files burned in standard data format on a 700mb 52x cd.


----------



## Dart81

Try to change Nero......try with another version of it, some versions has  bugs..... 

And Did you burn on the fly? If yes, this may be the problem.....


----------



## ZER0X

jimmyjames said:
			
		

> It was two 350mb video files burned in standard data format on a 700mb 52x cd.



A file that big does take a little while to burn  When you do burn does it work? (THE CD)


----------



## compfreak

nero version 6 got a load of bugs i used to have it and it caused me so much problems and so many lost discs so i unistalled it and put on a erlier version and it worked fine but it also matters what file extention it is. is it a mpg mpeg or avi because in some programs on nero 6 it formats it into the extention it wants before burning it and that might be the problem


----------



## kof2000

could be ur 20gb hdd is old or the drive is fragment, the drive cannot keep up with the write speed.


----------



## jimmyjames

The files were in avi format would that make any difference. I tested the read speed off the hard drive at it stated that the source could only be read at 32X so it's most likely the file on the hard drive is to fragmented. Would the old IDE cable make any difference cause the whole computer has been gutted the only thing left from the original is the IDE cables that must be like over 5 years old now. The hard drive is only about a year and half old the motherboard about the same at most.


----------



## ZER0X

> Would the old IDE cable make any difference cause the whole computer has been gutted the only thing left from the original is the IDE cables that must be like over 5 years old now.


Well It could be



> The files were in avi format would that make any difference


Some files take longer to burn than others....so that could be aswell


----------



## jimmyjames

Out of interest guys would the cpu be the problem i used the nero thing that said at 8X burn the cpu usage was at 44%. What do u think is the recommended cpu speed to burn effectively at 52X? If this is the problem that is or would a 1.4ghz athlon be capable of burning at 52X?


----------



## Praetor

> I also bought some 52x cdr however when I opened nero 6.0 and attempted to burn the cd the highest speed that the disk could be read was 32X


Thats because of the limitation/quality of the media.



> Then when burning at this speed the buffer was dropping down to zero almost every 30secs or so. I had the underbuffer protection turned on so the cd still burnt but it took nearly 8 minutes to burn a 700mb cd


Sounds like PIO vs DMA. Set the drive to DMA and you'll be able to burn properly (FYI, PIO only reliably supports up to 8X burning)



> The ide cable must be about 5 years old now but I don't think that makes anu difference


Nope


----------



## jimmyjames

Thanks alot switched the drive to DMA setting and it burns 52X without any problems now. Thanks again.


----------



## Praetor

Glad I could help ... just a suggestion: it's not a wise decision to burn CDs so fast ... data errors (C1/C2 errors, more so the C2s) get insanely high with those burn speeds


----------

